# Hi there....and a HBa1c question



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi there 
In newly diagnosed today and will be seeing my doc on Friday for more information. 

My hba1c is 86 and I wondered what my treatment regime may be.
I thought I'd ask you guys with all of the knowledge!!!

I hope to get to know you all better 

Morph


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi morph, welcome to the forum. They may start you off on just changes to diet and exercise to start off with. Reducing your carb intake would be a good start.
My HbA1c was 127 when I was diagnosed last August and I was put on metformin straight away. Everyone is different when it comes to diabetes!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Morph, welcome to the forum  I'm presuming you have been diagnosed as Type 2? How did the diagnosis come about? Surgeries can vary in their policy, some will give you three months to try and  get your levels under control by modifying your diet and getting regular exercise, whereas some will put you onto a medication called metformin straight away. 

It would be worth reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter so you can gain an understanding before your appointment, plus I would also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will all get you clued up so you can understnad what you are being told, and perhaps give you some chances to ask questions of the doctor 

Let us know how you get on and if anything springs to mind that you are unsure about!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome morph and we hope to get to know you better too 

There are newly diagnosed type 2's on here with levels at 86 and the truth is most would be started on Metformin but some doctors as northerner says, will allow time for you to try and get it down yourself before considering meds. Have you any symptoms like leg pain/numbness, vision a bit blurrier than usual etc.

There's other things to factor in and each GP seems to have different approaches to it. I'm doing it by diet alone but my level was 52 at dx.

Hope you can quickly get your head around it, the links provided are very useful and ask your doctor about self testing. Often they won't provide the meter and testing strips but it's really worth doing! Good luck!


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 3, 2016)

Look at those carbs - nasty little blighters! They are not all created equal!! Pasta, potato and flour are bad for me, but as Stitch 147 said we are all different.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi! I was also 86 when I was diagnosed last month and I'm just on diet & exercise, though the doc did suggest Metformin but I decided I would try to get it down myself first.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi morph, welcome to the forum. They may start you off on just changes to diet and exercise to start off with. Reducing your carb intake would be a good start.
> My HbA1c was 127 when I was diagnosed last August and I was put on metformin straight away. Everyone is different when it comes to diabetes!


Thanks for that. I also have Fibromyalgia and ME so my exercise often varies daily, although i always do some as I run a pet sitting business. 
Carb reduction...sob sob..jacket spuds are my favourite


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Morph, welcome to the forum  I'm presuming you have been diagnosed as Type 2? How did the diagnosis come about? Surgeries can vary in their policy, some will give you three months to try and  get your levels under control by modifying your diet and getting regular exercise, whereas some will put you onto a medication called metformin straight away.
> 
> It would be worth reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter so you can gain an understanding before your appointment, plus I would also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will all get you clued up so you can understnad what you are being told, and perhaps give you some chances to ask questions of the doctor
> 
> Let us know how you get on and if anything springs to mind that you are unsure about!



Thank you so much for those links.  I will take a read.  My diagnosis came about due to some changes in symptoms with my ME and Fibromyalgia.  I was really thirsty (which they put down to meds) and I need getting some palpitations, so they did bloods.  Not hba1c though...that was ordered by the nurse after she dipped my urine and it was nearly off the chart.
I quit most sugar when I was diagnosed with fibro, so I will see what they say about diet etc.  Thank you!!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You have already been given great advice so I will just welcome you


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Welcome morph and we hope to get to know you better too
> 
> There are newly diagnosed type 2's on here with levels at 86 and the truth is most would be started on Metformin but some doctors as northerner says, will allow time for you to try and get it down yourself before considering meds. Have you any symptoms like leg pain/numbness, vision a bit blurrier than usual etc.
> 
> ...



This is where my symptom overlap with my other illness.  So yes I get blurred vision, tingling, pain and numbness in my feet and hands. I was going to ask for a meter so I can try and track which symptoms are from which illness.  For example,  if I had tingling and it was down to my other illness and I didn't know it,  then exercising would cause me to become ill and I would quickly become wheelchair bound For a few days.  But if it was down to diabetes,  then I know I would be ok. It's a bit tricky I'm thinking


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Look at those carbs - nasty little blighters! They are not all created equal!! Pasta, potato and flour are bad for me, but as Stitch 147 said we are all different.


So are some people ok with carbs?  I'm a vegetarian and eat a lot of pasta and potatoes.... I make my own pasta and bread though.  I'll have to look at alternatives thrn...big changes coming up methinks!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2016)

Morph, unfortunately in diabetes, it's carbs which are the culprits. People think sugar when they think of diabetes but it's carbohydrate which converts to glucose and causes the hikes. The only way you'll know what your unique tolerances are is to home test. I can't tolerate pasta because it pushes my GB's up substantially but seem OK with a small portion of rice. You can buy carb free pasta now which is pricey and a little chewier.

You may need to look at more inventive ways of replacing or reducing your carb intake I'm afraid. Good luck!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 3, 2016)

Everyone has different tolerances to different carbs Morph, which is what makes it all a bit tricky.  A meter is a good idea to see how you tolerate things.  Bread is usually tricky for everyone but the more fibre and whole grain you've got going on the better the tolerance usually.  Seeded bread is usually most well tolerated because that slows down the carb release.  There's a fair bit evidence to suggest that pasta that's cooked and eaten cold or twice cooked (boiled and then baked for example) becomes resistant starch which is harder to breakdown and I was recently reading that that might be a good thing for those with type 2 (less so for us insulin stabbers because we want it to digest at the same rate and the insulin works, so slower might not be great ).  All other veggies are usually well tolerated though,and courgette noodles are actually rather nice with a pasta sauce . Anyway welcome aboard should have said that first


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2016)

Morph. said:


> This is where my symptom overlap with my other illness.  So yes I get blurred vision, tingling, pain and numbness in my feet and hands. I was going to ask for a meter so I can try and track which symptoms are from which illness.  For example,  if I had tingling and it was down to my other illness and I didn't know it,  then exercising would cause me to become ill and I would quickly become wheelchair bound For a few days.  But if it was down to diabetes,  then I know I would be ok. It's a bit tricky I'm thinking



It is sometimes difficult to differentiate where the problems are coming from morph or which health condition is causing it. When I had leg pain and numb, burning feet, I was sent for an MRI and a lot of the issues attributed to spinal and disc problems. Whilst they contribute, I could really feel the improvement when I got my blood glucose levels down (from 52 to 41). I'm sure you will too. Regardless of our delightfully named co-morbidities, diabetes can impact on so many things and cause systemic problems so it's worth giving it your best shot! 

Additionally, if you need to lose weight, it can have a marked impact on reducing your BG's. 

Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 3, 2016)

Porridge is a good example, some people eat it and the blood glucose levels sky rocket, me I eat porridge and its goes up 2mmols at the most or goes down! I use sweet potato a lot now as its lower carb and yummy.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

The letter above has really helped me to make a start for my first and second weeks. I will then soon see what makes my blood sugar spike.  As I am a carbaholic then I know what it will be

Do you get a meter from the docs or do you have to buy one and which is the best please?  My cat is diabetic and has an alphatrak but no calibration setting for humans lol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2016)

Morph. said:


> The letter above has really helped me to make a start for my first and second weeks. I will then soon see what makes my blood sugar spike.  As I am a carbaholic then I know what it will be
> 
> Do you get a meter from the docs or do you have to buy one and which is the best please?  My cat is diabetic and has an alphatrak but no calibration setting for humans lol


The cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50. Your GP may give you one and prescribe some strips, but most are reluctant as they consider there is no need unless you are on certain types of medication - in reality, they are looking to save a few pounds. Some enlightened ones do appreciate the benefit of testing to determine your food tolerances and to help tailor your diet though, so you may be lucky!  I'd suggest reading Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand how testing can help


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> The cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50. Your GP may give you one and prescribe some strips, but most are reluctant as they consider there is no need unless you are on certain types of medication - in reality, they are looking to save a few pounds. Some enlightened ones do appreciate the benefit of testing to determine your food tolerances and to help tailor your diet though, so you may be lucky!  I'd suggest reading Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand how testing can help


Thanks for that.  I will take a look. 
I'm hoping my GP will prescribe one as I'll need to understand whether it's diabetes or ME/fibromyalgia causing certain symptoms.  If I think I'm tired because of Diabetes, and do nothing about it and it turns out to be ME then it can make me very ill so I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2016)

Morph. said:


> Thanks for that.  I will take a look.
> I'm hoping my GP will prescribe one as I'll need to understand whether it's diabetes or ME/fibromyalgia causing certain symptoms.  If I think I'm tired because of Diabetes, and do nothing about it and it turns out to be ME then it can make me very ill so I'm crossing my fingers


Good luck Morph!  In my book, if someone is motivated to test and can demonstrate why they are doing it and what they hope to achieve, then the doctor should support them, so if the answer is 'no' then make sure you get a convincing reason from them (and not the favourite one of 'you won't like seeing high numbers' )


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Morph!  In my book, if someone is motivated to test and can demonstrate why they are doing it and what they hope to achieve, then the doctor should support them, so if the answer is 'no' then make sure you get a convincing reason from them (and not the favourite one of 'you won't like seeing high numbers' )


Cheers.  I'll see what they say.  I'm used to testing my cat and seeing high numbers,  but it helps us to adjust his insulin before he gets really poorly.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Morph. Sorry to take this thread slightly off topic but I noticed you suffer from fibromyalgia. My wife has been suffering pain from various parts of her body, is very tired all the time & suffers migraines. She has been to the docs today and they thought it could possibly be fibromyalgia. She is awaiting results of blood tests.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Morph. Sorry to take this thread slightly off topic but I noticed you suffer from fibromyalgia. My wife has been suffering pain from various parts of her body, is very tired all the time & suffers migraines. She has been to the docs today and they thought it could possibly be fibromyalgia. She is awaiting results of blood tests.


I'm sorry to hear that.  Please fell free to ask any questions.  The blood tests are usually to rule out any other conditions. Have you heard about the tender points also?  Be aware ME can overlap also.
I hope your wife is able to get a diagnosis soon.  The waiting can be the hardest part with these kind of conditions....feeling a bit mad with the myriad of a symptoms


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2016)

Morph. said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  Please fell free to ask any questions.  The blood tests are usually to rule out any other conditions. Have you heard about the tender points also?  Be aware ME can overlap also.
> I hope your wife is able to get a diagnosis soon.  The waiting can be the hardest part with these kind of conditions....feeling a bit mad with the myriad of a symptoms


Thanks. Her biggest problem is being really uncomfortable in bed. The pain wakes her up and then she's tired all day.  She's suffered a lot of stress recently with her dad dying 18 months ago and having a very stressful job which she had to pack in or it would've killed her. I believe Fibromyalgia can be bought on by stress & anxiety.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks. Her biggest problem is being really uncomfortable in bed. The pain wakes her up and then she's tired all day.  She's suffered a lot of stress recently with her dad dying 18 months ago and having a very stressful job which she had to pack in or it would've killed her. I believe Fibromyalgia can be bought on by stress & anxiety.



Yes Fibro can be brought on by stress, a physical or emotional trauma.  Mine was brought on my 2 emotional events coupled with a physical event.
Once your wife is diagnosed then she should be put on a low dose of amitriptyline to help with sleep and pain.  It takes about 8 weeks to get into the system so some side effects such as dry mouth and morning grogginess should pass after a while.
She may also be given other painkillers such as oramorph or tramadol.
Now...a lot of drugs don't work for fibro I'm afraid.  If they don't then personally I wouldn't keep taking them.  
Everyone is different but I find heat helps.  Such as an electric blanket in bed and I have an electric over blanket to use in the day.

Your wife may also benefit from cutting out sugar, aspartame and msg as in some people these aggravate symptoms.  I also switched to a mainly organic diet. 
I too used to have a very stressful job as an Accountant and now run a pet sitting business instead
If your wife now isn't working then she can really listen to her body and do exactly what it wants her to do.   IE rest when it needs it and exercise when she feels she can.
Please beware of GET and CBT.   These can in some people wlersen symptoms. I have ME too so GET is lethal and can leave me wheelchair bound for days at a time. 
Pacing is very good...it may be useful to look that up.  Also The spoon theory 

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 4, 2016)

As Well as a good glucometer,  can anyone recommend a good app for tracking BG and food etc
Thanks


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2016)

Morph. said:


> Yes Fibro can be brought on by stress, a physical or emotional trauma.  Mine was brought on my 2 emotional events coupled with a physical event.
> Once your wife is diagnosed then she should be put on a low dose of amitriptyline to help with sleep and pain.  It takes about 8 weeks to get into the system so some side effects such as dry mouth and morning grogginess should pass after a while.
> She may also be given other painkillers such as oramorph or tramadol.
> Now...a lot of drugs don't work for fibro I'm afraid.  If they don't then personally I wouldn't keep taking them.
> ...


Thanks for this great advice. She is on the same diet as me now, so cutting out the sugar. The spoon theory looks interesting. And we will invest in an electric blanket.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 4, 2016)

Morph. said:


> As Well as a good glucometer,  can anyone recommend a good app for tracking BG and food etc
> Thanks



Ive heard that the MySugr app is a good one to use.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Morph!  In my book, if someone is motivated to test and can demonstrate why they are doing it and what they hope to achieve, then the doctor should support them, so if the answer is 'no' then make sure you get a convincing reason from them (and not the favourite one of 'you won't like seeing high numbers' )



When I saw high numbers, that was the kick to get me out of the door and exercising! My exercising was nothing more than going for a brisk walk around the block (nice block though, I lived near a canal!).

Welcome to the forum, by the way.

Andy


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2016)

@Mark Parrott  - Alison M did a thread about the spoon theory not long ago - have a search for it !


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 4, 2016)

Morph. said:


> As I am a carbaholic


If you reduce your carb intake significantly, be prepared for withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> @Mark Parrott  - Alison M did a thread about the spoon theory not long ago - have a search for it !


Thanks


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 6, 2016)

Re. pasta, as @Amigo has already mentioned there's a very good "courgetti" which many people swear by; Tesco sell it, and also butternut and carrot sphagettis, or if you find that you like them you could invest in a spiralizer and make your own.


----------



## Morph. (Feb 6, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> When I saw high numbers, that was the kick to get me out of the door and exercising! My exercising was nothing more than going for a brisk walk around the block (nice block though, I lived near a canal!).
> 
> Welcome to the forum, by the way.
> 
> Andy




Thanks. I run a pet sitting business so am out walking as much as I can.  If I'm too I'll then my hubby works from home to help.  My walks are slow though.  I'm just physically unable to walk fast.  I do The best in can but brisk is a no go lol


I've downloaded my sugr so thanks for that.


----------

